# Is this me?



## Sammy_x (Feb 11, 2010)

Right. I'm 17 and get low. 
When i get low, i feel like i'm watching myself, like, i know who i am but it doesn't feel like me.
I'll start writing or something and i'll be able to see myself do it but have no feeling of doing it.
Sometimes i write things and can't remember writing them at all.
I get shaky and scared, and it feels like a massive headache but theres no pain, there's almost nothing. 
I feel like i'm not myself, yet I know that I am. I can't feel anything emotionally, just feels like someones pressed a pause button to my feelings yet everyone else around me is still going.
My hands'll be moving but it feels like someone else, i have no perception of whats going on at the time. The corner of my vision gets blurry and sounds sometimes echo aswell.
I get stressed and worried easily and it seems to be worse when i'm stressed, it happens more often.
When it happens it feels like i've stepped out of my body and am watching myself.
However, afterwards I feel mentally busy, as opposed to vacant. It feels like theres loads going on at the time and i'm really worked up, whereas i'm probably sat in my room or at my desk or something, but it feels like i've just been given bad news and everythings spinning around at once.

I've had alot go on in my life, ever since I was little and I was wondering if theres a name for it or if theres actually something wrong or if i'm just weird? Sometimes it feels like none of this is happening and i'll suddenly wake up, as if everything is totally unreal and i'm not here for any reason - or not here at all. I'll be walking around but i can't feel my feet move or hit the ground.

Any help or ideas at all would be really good? Infact anything anyone says would be good. xxx


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

You're not being weird. ~1-2% of ppl in western countries experience DP/DR and experiencing it during stressful situations for a few second is actually completely normal.

Sounds like you're in the right place








Welcome to the board!


----------



## Sammy_x (Feb 11, 2010)

pancake said:


> You're not being weird. ~1-2% of ppl in western countries experience DP/DR and experiencing it during stressful situations for a few second is actually completely normal.
> 
> Sounds like you're in the right place
> 
> ...


Its for longer than a few seconds though, it lasts alot longer - can be an hour or so easily..

& Thank you. xxx


----------



## briopup (Dec 11, 2009)

Sammy_x said:


> Its for longer than a few seconds though, it lasts alot longer - can be an hour or so easily..
> 
> & Thank you. xxx


I feel something like that almost all the time. My therapist has band the word "normal" from my vocabulary because it doesn't help to think of yourself as some sort of loony compared to "normal" people. It sucks and isn't fun but it doesn't make you weird or wrong, just different.


----------



## Dereck (Mar 6, 2010)

Me too sweetie me tooo!!!





















​


----------

